

Archos announces keyboardless MiniPC tablet - tfincannon
http://www.archos.com/products/nb/archos_9/index.html?country=us&lang=en

======
tfincannon
More details here: [http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/11/archos-announces-
archos9-...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/11/archos-announces-
archos9-windows-7-tablet/)

